# Remington 770 in .308



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Anybody own one or shoot it? Looking to buy a intro deer hunting rifle and was hoping to get some of y'alls experiences and opinions. Is it worth buying? Thanks in advance! 

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

there are better choices out there, even for the price. If I had to have new, and had to stay in that price range, I would buy mossberg. If it were price only as the restraint and new vs used doesnt matter, you can do better for the money at a pawn shop or just watching online for a used deal. Why .308 for deer? Where you hunting?


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gonna be hunting the panhandle, up in bama, and some up in MI.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea definatly stay away from the 770, you could probably get a remington 700 for not too much more.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Id also look into a savage axis. my cousin bought one today in .308 and its a good feeling gun especially for under $300


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't care much for the "feel" of the action on the 770. I went with the Mossberg ATR100 chambered in .270 when I was looking in that price-range. I was very pleased with the gun.
Since then I bought a Marlin X7 in 7mm-08. It's a few bucks more than what you're looking at, but I would say well worth it. Has a 2-stage trigger (like the savage accutrigger), fairly light-weight, feels great. Give them a look some time.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Walk into a Walmart that has a good selection of guns. I saw Mossberg and Savage deals at the the Walmart in Niceville and Crestview.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/36_57_981/Bolt+Action+Centerfire/


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The Remington 770 is a piece of shit, plain and simple. There are much better rifles out there for near the same money. 

Ruger American
Marlin XL7
Savage axis
Mossberg 100 ATR
NEF handi rifle


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Go with the Savage, Accu Trigger is great I shoot the .308 and would use it in any of the lower 48 and maybe in alaska for anything except Bear might be a little lite. good allround gun with wide choice of bullet weights.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Id skip the 770 and get a 700, or even the Savage as mentioned above, can usually score a good buy on a 700 at Pawn Shops or the classifieds if you haggle with em.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mossberg deer thug 30-06 347.00


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Savage axis 270 277.00

Mossberg atr 100 270 267.00

Remington 700 asl 417.00

All at walmart Niceville


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

The 770 is a great rifle for a bama fan....
War eagle.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I happen to have a 770 in 30-06 and I think its a good gun for the price. Once you shoot it and clean it a little the bolt becomes A LOT better. Its accurate, reliable, and you won't have to worry about getting it scratched up. Take it from me, I have had it for a while now and its not a piece of crap. There are better guns out there, but I think the 770 has an undeserved bad rep.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

770 is a turd, the axis is a turd, atr is a turd

the cheapest DECENT rifles are stevens 200

all are only for people who shoot once a year, they are make to be disposeable, which is why barrels arent replaceable

will work fine for those who hunt a few times, but for serious work, get a 700

go try and sell a 770, you MIGHT get $150 for it, hell pawn shops sell them with scope for $175 out the door (interstate pawn right now has em in 06)


----------



## mktampabay (Oct 7, 2012)

I recommend a Marlin X7 they have a variety of calibers in long and short action, a great two stage trigger, smooth, sturdy, fluted, bolt, great feel, pretty good weight, overall its a great economy gun. Out of all of the cheaper guns i'd say that the X7 and the ruger all american are right there at the top of the line. I have and XL7 in .270 with a nikon prostaff and I use it a lot more than once a year and have no intention to dispose of it any time soon. It shoots tight patterns and gets the job well done especially for the price you pay.


----------



## CCB2112 (Aug 20, 2012)

You can get a Savage 110 equipped with the scope for 400 bucks. And it's probably 10 times the rifle the 770 is. The 770 is almost all plastic, horrible action, horrible magazine, etc. The Ruger American can be purchased for about 350 without the scope. Save up a little more money and get something worthwhile and that can at least somewhat hold it's value.


----------

